# What Kind of Ram is This?



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

This ram is supposed to be a blue ram, but it does not look like any of the pictures I have seen. Can anyone identify it?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like a german ram to me. Not as colorful but could be young or stressed. Have you had them long?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

That's what i was thinking. German ram, think there's been a Ram craze lately!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Alas yes, and while its good that more people are getting into different fish, this also triggers the mass production of said fish causing poorer quality of stock.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I only have one. It is over 2 inches long and is thriving in 7.2 ph. He shows no signs of stress and is actually a little aggrssive towards other fish. He is alos eating very well. I have read a lot about rams, and his coloration (no black spot) and behavior goes against everything I have read.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

He is also in water that he isn't used to. He's also by himself which they aren't used to either. Remember, they are cichlids and while peaceful as cichlids go, still a cichlid.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

I find my Blue Rams show the most color when there is a female around. So he just may be lonely. ;-)


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Can you accurately sex rams by the black spot on their side? I read that a female will have some blue scales on the spot while males will remain totally black. Another question, will a german and gold ram cross? And how do you sex a gold ram? I have a gold ram in the tank with the german and they constantly stay together. The picture below is how I most often see them.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

German ram/ gold ram are the same species, Mikrogeophagus ramirezi. So yes they will mate. It is not a cross. Not a hybrid.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

What will the result be? Will they look like germans or golds?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Probable blue. May be a few golds, depending on genetics of the parents. BTW. To me thay are just rams or blue rams. I'm not sure why some people call them "German" rams. Maybe some were imported from Germany but they are from South America.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Funny you said that. I have wondered that myself but didn't want to ask...lol.


----------



## wtpdosa (Apr 11, 2006)

*Maybe a cross between a Golden and a Blue?*

It looks to me to be a cross between Golden and Blue Rams.
My reason is that the light body color leans more towards a Golden, but the black in the dorsal fin and intense orange face is more Blue.

I'm including a picture of my Golden to you can see why I'm thinking that it is a cross between.


----------



## case sensitive (Apr 7, 2006)

looks like a blue to me. looks similar to mine when they were first introduced to my tank.


----------



## KRIBS (Jan 24, 2006)

Its a low quality german blue ram.


----------

